# Happy Birthday Sickie!!!!!



## Fangs

Happy B-day!!! Hope you have a great day!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

oh man the Sickster's Birthday...Hope you have a most wonderful day Bryce!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy birthday SI!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Have a wonderful birthday Bryce!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday, Sickie! In honor of this event, you may have the day off from doing laundry in the Post Whore House basement


----------



## Monk

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL happy birthday Sickie!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday Sickie


----------



## Terrormaster

Happy birthday sickie!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks guys. 

Roxy, now I wish I hadn't come to work and got that first load started. Still working on my tie dye belt for posts.


----------



## Adam I

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## beelce

Hey Bryce..... Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks folks. Adam, perhaps now I should SLEEP in that coffin you sent me!


----------



## lewlew

Happy Birthday! Have a good one!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Birthday to ya, Sickie!!!!!!


----------



## Just Whisper

Sickie Ickie said:


> Thanks folks. Adam, perhaps now I should SLEEP in that coffin you sent me!


What are you trying to tell us Bryce? That you are as old as Dracula? That you feel as old as Dracula? That you are so exhausted from doing laundry that you could sleep anywhere? Or that you are tired of doing laundry and want to hide?

Maybe I should call "pickie ickie" and tell her you don't have to perform your husbandly duties because you are too tired. LOL

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BRYCE​*
Hope it's the best ever


----------



## Black Cat

Happy Birthday Bryce!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Just Whisper said:


> ...Maybe I should call "pickie ickie" and tell her you don't have to perform your husbandly duties because you are too tired. LOL...


She already tells me not to because of the twins making her tired.


----------



## ScareShack

Happy Birthday ! ! Hope it's great.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks. Actually since we don't have any moola right now, I'm not getting any gifts- but you guys are the tops and always make my day! Thanks!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*

Hope you have a great one!


----------



## pyro




----------



## IMU

Happy BDay!  Hope it's a good one!


----------



## Phil

Happy Birthday SI! If only there was a special gift that didn't cost anything...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

There is Phil- everyone's friendship. Thanks!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

==== Feliz Anos compadre ======+===+==+=+++=+==


----------



## smileyface4u23

Happy Birthday Sickie!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Gracias mon amigos.


----------



## bourno

Happy Birthday Bryce


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thank you Bourno.


----------



## Joiseygal

Happy Birthday Sickie! Hope you had a great one!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

Sickie you old fart hope its good Cause I will definitely have a drink for ya


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!
Hope it was a great one
I ate rum cake tonight,guess it was yours......


----------



## scareme

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Bryce!
Happy Birthday to you!

Party like you did when you were 25, if you can remember that far back.


----------



## DarkLore

Happy Birthday Sickie Ickie!


----------



## DoomBuddy

Have a Happy one.


----------



## DeathTouch

Happy BDay Sickie!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks guys!

Actually it was a pretty sucky b-day. I had to work last night. I called home after work and got yelled at because I let the phone ring when the answering machine was filled up (we screen our calls), came home after getting dinner for my family, my wife was growling at the middle kid because he wasn't doing his homework, I made hot dogs for everyone, and then went to bed on the couch because I was holding a crying baby.

No money for present, no card, my wife was in a not good mood, so I got a mumbled happy birthday. My feelings were kinda hurt- especially since I try to at least get a card for my wife on special occasions. (sigh)

My brother called from NJ though, so I guess that was the highlight of my day.

And of course all my wonderful internet friends who wished me a happy b-day! THANK YOU!


----------



## Adam I

Sickie Ickie said:


> Thanks folks. Adam, perhaps now I should SLEEP in that coffin you sent me!


Well, If I would of known I'd would have made it larger and added padding


----------



## Don Givens

Happy B-Day SI, Sorry the day didn't go better for you but maybe you and your family could celebrate it this weekend. 

If money is an issue, maybe go to a park, a museum, or if your family shares your love for Halloween - a cemetary


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Not a bad idea, Don. Thanks.


----------



## scareme

I can beat your birthday for suckiness. My dad had a heart attack and died on my 40th birthday. Spent the day driving 12 hours to his funeral. Boy was I scared turning 50.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear things were not particularly festive for you, Sickie. I think Don has the right idea, though. We don't have the same family responsibilities to juggle that you and your wife have, but even so, most of the time Spooky1 and I don't celebrate our birthdays on the actual day anyway (Spooky1's is on Halloween and there's no going out for dinner on that night). It's just easier to wait for a weekend and be more relaxed about it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

you know, I'm really liking your suggestions. thanks guys!

scareme, both my parents have passed already, but you 're right. that would have been bad. Our dad passed at age 49, so as my brother (age 46) and I get closer, we become a bit more paranoid. males tend to die off young in our family.


----------



## sharpobject

It's all my fault. I wasn't on the forum yesterday to wish you a happy birthday and look what happened!! I don't mind if birthday's suck as long as I keep having them. Hang in there.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

So it's your fault! LOL Thanks my friend.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hey sickie for what its worth

have a happy birthday


----------



## Sickie Ickie

It's worth a lot. Thank you.


----------



## Vlad

Happy Birthday Bryce, I hope you had a great one!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


----------



## HauntCast

How many B-Day whacks do I owe you? The girl in the cake is on the way. Better late than never.


----------



## Spooklights

Happy late Birthday, Sickie! Sorry I missed it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Awe Sickie, I have had my share of craptastic birthdays....unfortunately you can't relive the day. I can't count on a good birthday so I always do something for myself. 

Go buy your favorite cheap cake mix and frosting in a can and eat the whole damn thing.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

djchrisb said:


> How many B-Day whacks do I owe you? The girl in the cake is on the way. Better late than never.


I can always use her 

....as a corpse. (Jeeesh dirty minds. LOL)

HB, sounds like a plan, my friend! :googly:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Happy Belated Birthday Sickie Ickie!!*


----------



## ghubertu

Apologies for tardiness, happy belated birthday!


----------

